# Brown Betty: "I'm a little teapot..."



## jeffwhitfield (Nov 11, 2021)

When I saw the name "Brown Betty", I immediately thought of the clay teapot that my ex-wife and I bought. We later learned it was a British style teapot known as a "Brown Betty" due to the brown color of the clay after glazing. Awesome teapot. Made a damn good pot of tea for sure. So, design wise, I went for a classy British look with a cream enclosure, script font, and a cute little teapot graphic that resembled the Brown Betty teapot I used to have.

Only thing I don't like is the brown knobs. They feel just too damn big. So, I'm gonna replace them with some smaller aluminum knobs.

Side note, I'm looking to get another Brown Betty and, on top of that, get some Dancong Oolong tea...aka "Duck Shit" tea. And, no, it doesn't actually taste like "duck shit". Look it up for the history and you'll get it. 

Love the sound of this pedal! Amazingly flexible and insane range. Can go all the way from a nice, light overdrive to ripping distortion with a high amount of gain. 

Was looking for a high gain pedal that can really rip. I tried out a Walrus Audio Eras but took it back. Just not nearly as flexible as it look. By comparison, the Brown Betty certainly fits the bill.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 11, 2021)

Very nice build!  Have you explored the range of trimmer settings?


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Nov 11, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Very nice build!  Have you explored the range of trimmer settings?


A little bit, yeah. Basicall, I maxed out the main Gain and set other stuff to some pretty extreme settings. With the trimmer up all the way, it’s pretty brash. Backing the trimmer off a bit helps curb that. Turned it down a bit so that the max Gain is a relatively comfortable high gain setting. Nice trimmer to have for that. 👍


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 11, 2021)

The trimmer does what you describe and it also interacts with the PRESENCE control.


----------



## fig (Nov 11, 2021)

Nice one Jeff! If you happen to remember and have the time, please post a pic with the replacement knobs.
I have a couple of tea plants. People would ask "Does it grow black or green tea?" And don't get me started on Rooibos.


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Nov 11, 2021)

fig said:


> Nice one Jeff! If you happen to remember and have the time, please post a pic with the replacement knobs.
> I have a couple of tea plants. People would ask "Does it grow black or green tea?" And don't get me started on Rooibos.


Will do, chief! 😁


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Nov 12, 2021)

And here is the update with smaller black aluminum knobs. Would be neat to have brown ones...but on the plus side the black aluminum ones definitely don't make it look cheap.


----------



## peccary (Nov 12, 2021)

jeffwhitfield said:


> And here is the update with smaller black aluminum knobs. Would be neat to have brown ones...but on the plus side the black aluminum ones definitely don't make it look cheap.
> 
> View attachment 18491


That looks fantastic! 

Not to get you to spend another $15 on knobs, bit these aluminum mocha knobs from LMS might look pretty hot!









						Anodized Aluminum Knob - "The Skinny Hi-Fi" - 1/4" Smooth Shaft (12.5mm OD)
					

Gear should look as good as it sounds! Our “Skinny Hi-Fi” solid aluminum knob fits any 1/4" smooth shaft pot. 12.5mm OD in black, silver, and mocha brown finishes.




					lovemyswitches.com


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## jeffwhitfield (Nov 13, 2021)

peccary said:


> That looks fantastic!
> 
> Not to get you to spend another $15 on knobs, bit these aluminum mocha knobs from LMS might look pretty hot!
> 
> ...



Damn you, sir! My temptations got the best of me! Must! Order! Knobs! 

Actually, this might be good anyways. The knobs I got are overpriced for what they are. The damn screws strip too easily with the Allen wrench it came with and the knobs themselves don't slide onto the posts all that easily. They were kind of a bitch to install right. So, yeah, MOOOOOOOOOCHAAAAA!


----------



## HamishR (Nov 13, 2021)

fig said:


> Nice one Jeff! If you happen to remember and have the time, please post a pic with the replacement knobs.
> I have a couple of tea plants. People would ask "Does it grow black or green tea?" And don't get me started on Rooibos.


At least they don't ask if they make black or white tea.  

Do you say white tea in the US or tea with cream? Here we say white tea meaning tea with a little milk in it. My mum used to work for Alcoa in Perth and when the big boss from the States came he would always ask for "coffee with cream" so mum would go out and buy cream. I think big boss from the States was surprised when he actually got coffee with cream. We had never heard the term here before. It was only when I visited the US that we realised what he was asking for! And we never had "half and half" here either.


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Nov 14, 2021)

HamishR said:


> At least they don't ask if they make black or white tea.
> 
> Do you say white tea in the US or tea with cream? Here we say white tea meaning tea with a little milk in it. My mum used to work for Alcoa in Perth and when the big boss from the States came he would always ask for "coffee with cream" so mum would go out and buy cream. I think big boss from the States was surprised when he actually got coffee with cream. We had never heard the term here before. It was only when I visited the US that we realised what he was asking for! And we never had "half and half" here either.


Hmm...interesting. Never really knew much about the cultural differences of tea. I can't even remember the last time I put cream or milk in my hot tea. Coffee is a whole other matter. Half-and-half there for sure. But tea? I tend to take it with just a bit of honey. Earl Grey with a touch of honey.


----------



## peccary (Nov 14, 2021)

HamishR said:


> At least they don't ask if they make black or white tea.
> 
> Do you say white tea in the US or tea with cream? Here we say white tea meaning tea with a little milk in it. My mum used to work for Alcoa in Perth and when the big boss from the States came he would always ask for "coffee with cream" so mum would go out and buy cream. I think big boss from the States was surprised when he actually got coffee with cream. We had never heard the term here before. It was only when I visited the US that we realised what he was asking for! And we never had "half and half" here either.


I drink coffee and put a splash of half and half in it. Mose people here (in Southern California, at least) just call it "cream."

My wife and I were in the Netherlands a couple of years ago and I ordered "coffee with cream" at a little coffee stand and got coffee with whipped cream top of it. Got what I asked for, so I can't complain.


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Nov 22, 2021)

Updated with mocha alloy knobs. Me like! Better than the black ones for sure. Give it a pretty unique feel to it. Noice!


----------



## Sturdag Lagernathy (Nov 22, 2021)

Those knobs go great! Perfect!


----------



## Harry Klippton (Nov 22, 2021)

Looks cool @jeffwhitfield


----------



## Dmbstone34 (Mar 23, 2022)

Just a quick question, what voltage did you use on the electrolytic capacitors.   There is no voltage listed on the build sheet


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Mar 23, 2022)

Dmbstone34 said:


> Just a quick question, what voltage did you use on the electrolytic capacitors.   There is no voltage listed on the build sheet


I believe it only runs at 9v so technically anything 12v is fine. That said, I tend to use 25v or 35v for virtually all my pedals. That way, if there is one that can run at say 12v for more headroom, I’m good to go.


----------

